# St. Martin/Sint Maarten What activities and restaurants do you reccommend



## cyntravel (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi 
I will be traveling in a week to Saint Maarten. Was interested in activities and restaurants you would recommend. 

Thanks
Cyn


----------



## dchilds (Aug 8, 2009)

*Where to eat*

We own at Pelican Resort, and spend half of our time in that area.  Near Pelican we'd recommend Toppers, Saratoga and the Green House.  You can eat at Lolos, on the near opposite side of the island in Grand Case for about $5-10 per person.  There are many-many fancy restaurants in Grand Case and Marrigot as well for $25-50pp, but none have been better than Toppers and Saratoga which are closer to $15-30pp.  Busby's is worth visiting, and there are many others around the island.  We always pay a visit to Pic Paradis to The Loterie Farm's Hidden Forest Cafe (I think that's the name) for great appetizers and the best mojitos we've ever had.  There's a great pizza shack at Sandy Ground, when they're open.  (They were closed that last June when we were there.)

Is it just adults traveling, or do you have kids.  Either way, you must visit Orient Beach, but may want to adjust where you hang out on the beach.

For many more suggestions, check out the Travel Talk Online St Maarten forum, and Everything St Maarten website.

http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin
http://everythingstmaarten.com/


----------



## cyntravel (Aug 8, 2009)

*What to do while in St. Maarten*

Thanks for the information and websites.


Cyn


----------



## RIMike (Aug 8, 2009)

*Where are you staying?*

St Maarten/St Martin is really the best eating Island in the Caribbean I believe.  There are a lot of good resturants.  The ones on the Pelican Beach Club resort side are more typical American fare I would say.  But they can be a lot of fun.  Several in that area are open air, which is a nice little feature.

But I  have found several other resturants that I really enjoy when visiting the island:  La Vie En Rose right in downtown Marigot was a really enjoyable experience but for the money it was not as good as the Grand Case which has MANY outstanding resturants, but my favorite was Le Pressoir (but expensive).  In Philipsburg we enjoyed Chesterfield's.  In Dawn Beach Captain Oliver's is a favorite.  There is one more...but the name escapes me at this moment....in the Orleans Quarter, real Caribbean Creole.


----------



## Kal (Aug 9, 2009)

cyntravel said:


> Hi
> I will be traveling in a week to Saint Maarten. Was interested in activities and restaurants you would recommend.
> 
> Thanks
> Cyn


 
There are far more dining choices than you will have time to visit so you need to first establish some guidelines.

Food preferences?
What is your budget?
Transportations restrictions?
Family or adults?
Ambiance?

Even here other posters have suggested some very expensive choices and some places with bland American selections (Applebee equivalent). That might be perfect but you have a limited number of days and probably a limited budget.

For activities and travel, keep in mind CRIME IS AN ISSUE on the island.


----------



## cyntravel (Aug 12, 2009)

*St.Martin/Sint Maarten Activities and Restraunts*

Hi Dchilds
    RIMike
    Kal

Thanks for your information.

My preferences are Local cuisine and French.
My budget is medium to high. Not over $120 for couple. Special Anniversary Dinner.

We have a car.
Only adults no children
I do like Ambiance but within reasonable price.

Some of my favorites are (The Crazy Windmill) - French name Moullan---
it is across from Royal Islander. Love it. Some of the best homemade food ever. We Love Rare and Temptations - usually choice one of( Dino's-chief)to eat at.

Always go to Cheri's at Maho for show and dinner.

In Marigot we go to La Petit Auberge. Great price awesome food and owners.

In Sandyground we have tried LOLO's. Very good low prices.

In Grand Case we have tried different restraunts. One of my favorites was (La Testavin)? 

As for activites I am in a wheelchair- Tango/dinner cruise works.

Do you reccomend any other snorkeling or day trips?

Ferries I haven't tried with a wheelchair yet.

Orient Beach, Maho, Mullet are some we have visited.

Any other suggestions.

Thanks
Cyn


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 12, 2009)

We always enjoy going to the marina area in Marigot; several restaurants with good food and it's a nice place to sit outdoors and people watch. One of our favorites there is Le Belle Epoque.  

We stay at Divi, so like going to Antoines in Philipsburg for good French food and the Green House for a more casual meal.  We also enjoy Le Moulin Fou in the Maho area, one of the better meals of our last trip.  The owners there have taken over the small restaurant just past them (used to be Asian) and have upgraded the menu to sushi and Thai, if I remember correctly.  We didn't try it but did look at the menu and it looked good.  We were sitting outdoors at "Fou" and they would have brought us sushi from the other restaurant it we'd decided that was our choice for the evening.  

For activities, we seem to end up spending lots of time on the beach, just relaxing!   Orient's a favorite for us.


----------



## cyntravel (Aug 13, 2009)

*St.Martin/Sint Maarten Activities and Restraunts*

Hi

Thanks so much for everyone' ideas and inputs. There is always something new in St. Martin that I haven't tried. There is never enough time for everything.

Thanks
Cyn


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 16, 2009)

My wife and I went to "La Sammana" on the french side (not marigot ) for a very special anniversary dinnner.  We enjoyed it very much.  My wife , in particular, found it to be very romantic.  

La Sammana is actually a very exclusive resort.  As far as I know there is only one restaurant and it has beautiful ocean views on a terrace at sunset.  It ain't cheap but I think it meets your budget requirements.


----------



## Kal (Aug 16, 2009)

cyntravel said:


> My preferences are Local cuisine and French.
> My budget is medium to high. Not over $120 for couple. Special Anniversary Dinner....
> As for activites I am in a wheelchair...
> 
> ...


 
For a special anniversary I would go to only one place - Sol e' Luna

It has absolutely the most incredible ambiance and excellent food of anywhere on the island. Voted the most romantic restaurant year after year. This is a *"must-do"* when we visit the island every year. The Lobster Bisque topped with puff pastry is incredible!

Here's their website: http://www.solelunarestaurant.com/

I would suggest you send them an email message [address=mochristian@wanadoo.fr] to verify wheelchair access.


----------

